# NBD: massive CITES violation (Ibanez content)



## Electric Wizard (May 21, 2017)

I got lucky last week and got a deal on one of the single cut BTBs. Been wanting a 5 string for a while and have always thought these were cool. Anyways, pics:



























Feel like I got lucky with the top, the rosewood has such a nice coloration to it. Plays pretty nicely though I am terrible at bass, but I've seen a lot of positive stuff about the BTBs and have to agree. Still getting used to it as it feels massive compared to my SR, but it's fun.

Fretboard is a little dry and will be getting attention when I restring. Anyone have recommendations for a string set? Looking for brightness and more tension on the B (I believe it's a .130), but I am a clueless guitarist.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 21, 2017)

looks awesome, congrats!!!

I'm a noob at bass myself. I know the Dunlop Super Brights are indeed bright, however, I don't know if they come in anything larger than a 130 (at least in a set). 

D'addario makes 50-135 or 45-135 sets and they tend to make brighter strings in general, so you could go in that direction. 

Alternatively, I know Kalium makes a set that goes 43-142; however, I don't know how bright their strings are though.

Good luck!


----------



## A-Branger (May 21, 2017)

congrats and HNBD!

and yup, BTBs are huge compared to the SR 5 strings lol.

What tunning are you playing? if you do B, then .130 is perfect with the 35" scale of that bass.

you only other option would be a .135. As that is the only other gauge that you can find comercially available strings. And cool thing is that those sets include the normal set of strings for the rest (45,65,85,105) only the B string is thicker.

I wouldnt go thicker than that for B. You just need to get used to it and learn to play it, its not the same as a guitar


----------



## Grindspine (May 21, 2017)

Very nice rosewood top on that one! I also really like the tread title.. Massive CITES violation.. heh

I like the BTB a lot, but have never been able to handle that massive neck!


----------



## Electric Wizard (May 21, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> congrats and HNBD!
> 
> and yup, BTBs are huge compared to the SR 5 strings lol.
> 
> ...



Just tuning it to standard. I would have guessed that the .130 would cut it but it just lacks clarity. I've seen demo vids of this model and the 6 string where the B rang out nicely. Could it just be dead strings?

I appreciate the advice and comments guys! 





Grindspine said:


> Very nice rosewood top on that one! I also really like the tread title.. Massive CITES violation.. heh
> 
> I like the BTB a lot, but have never been able to handle that massive neck!


Yeah I can see why everyone recommends SRs to guitarists now. Definitely bigger than expected.


----------



## LordCashew (May 21, 2017)

Electric Wizard said:


> Could it just be dead strings?



Absolutely. Or just lame strings. My current B strings sound like piano strings when fresh, but I've tried sets where the B string (and only the B string) sounded like a rubber band on the same bass right out of the box. The difference in gauge was only .002 so I doubt that was the issue...

Anyway IME the D'addario XL nickel .130 is quite good. I do prefer Kalium but the D'addarios are less expensive, easier to come by, and good enough for the kind of gigs I play.


----------



## Baran (May 21, 2017)

Oww man, I wish they make the 7 string version of this model with that upper horn.


----------



## laxu (May 22, 2017)

I really wish Ibanez makes some multiscale BTBs at some point with the narrower string spacing of the BTB33.

I like how the singlecut models look like humpback whales.


----------



## A-Branger (May 22, 2017)

laxu said:


> I really wish Ibanez makes some multiscale BTBs at some point with the narrower string spacing of the BTB33.
> 
> I like how the singlecut models look like humpback whales.



that would e soo awesome, but knowing Ibanez they will on the weirdest wood combo ever lol

also would love if they did a 35" one with the string spacing of the BTB33 too. But at the same time not so much as I hate the new horns on the newer models 


seriusly, I came into peace learning that the only way I would be 100% happy with an Ibanez bass is to get famous and have a LACS made


----------



## GenghisCoyne (May 23, 2017)

ive always wanted to take one of these and just hack 2 inches off the bottom horn.


----------



## LordCashew (May 23, 2017)

GenghisCoyne said:


> ive always wanted to take one of these and just hack 2 inches off the bottom horn.


Valid. On my BTB I've discovered the lower horn is long enough to occasionally get in my way while playing in the highest registers.


----------



## cmtd (May 23, 2017)

The thread title had me rolling, awesome.

Bet that thing sounds massive with all that wood in the body. Happy NBD


----------



## GenghisCoyne (May 24, 2017)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Valid. On my BTB I've discovered the lower horn is long enough to occasionally get in my way while playing in the highest registers.



that even because of that, i just think its a bit to moby dicks mouth looking the way they are now


----------



## Aidil (May 29, 2017)

hello all, my first post here at SS.org.

@Electric Wizard
It appears that we have the same bass. BTB685SC has become my main gigging bass for the last couple of year and it has gone thru some beatings with me gigging in lots of cities; indoor and outdoor sweaty venues; riding inside of trunk, buses cargo hold, and trains for thousands of km.

What year was yours made? It should've come with Elixir Nickel Plated Steel w/ Nanoweb Coating strings which IME could last for long. The stock strings are Elixir 14087 extra long scale 4 string set (45-65-85-105) with an extra long scale taperwound low B (130T). I've been using mine starting Nov 2015, and although I've moved the Elixirs to my other Ibanez, up to now the low B is still ringing.


----------



## Electric Wizard (May 29, 2017)

^Mine is from 2014 apparently. Seems like they could be the stock strings from your description. Still haven't ordered new ones so maybe I'll just get the set you're describing. Thanks for the info.



GenghisCoyne said:


> that even because of that, i just think its a bit to moby dicks mouth looking the way they are now


lol, can't unsee it now


----------



## A-Branger (May 29, 2017)

Electric Wizard said:


> ^Mine is from 2014 apparently. Seems like they could be the stock strings from your description.



I know we bass players tend to last strings longer. But 3 years!!!!, tha heck the original owner was doing with it?..... dude make yourself a favour and go to a store now lol


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 31, 2017)

That Moby Dick picture had me slayed, very funny!

Great bass OP. The biggest challenge of being a guitarist and getting a bass is to not sound like a guitarist playing a bass.


----------

